# E-Mails von Co-Domains



## Sangeet (10. Dez. 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich möchte für einen Domainnamen, der eine Weiterleitung zu einer anderen Domain ist, eine E-Mail-Adresse einrichten. Das scheint allerdings mit ISPConfig nicht möglich zu sein, da Co-Domains keine E-Mail-Adressen zugeteilt werden können - oder habe ich da etwas übersehen?

Die andere Alternative wäre, ein eigenes Web für den Domainnamen einzurichten, und dieses dann weiter zu leiten. Aber auch das ist offensichtlich nicht vorgesehen.
Wer kann mir da weiterhelfen?

Danke für die Hilfe,
Sangeet


----------



## Till (10. Dez. 2007)

> Ich möchte für einen Domainnamen, der eine Weiterleitung zu einer anderen Domain ist, eine E-Mail-Adresse einrichten. Das scheint allerdings mit ISPConfig nicht möglich zu sein, da Co-Domains keine E-Mail-Adressen zugeteilt werden können - oder habe ich da etwas übersehen?


Das geht natürlich, einfach eine Emailadresse anlegen. Jede Emailadresse eines Webs gilt für alle co-domains des Webs.



> Die andere Alternative wäre, ein eigenes Web für den Domainnamen einzurichten, und dieses dann weiter zu leiten. Aber auch das ist offensichtlich nicht vorgesehen.


Wenn ein Postfach nur für eine Domain gelten soll, dann legt man für die Domain ein neues Web an und keine co-domain.


----------



## Sangeet (13. Dez. 2007)

Zitat von Till:


> Das geht natürlich, einfach eine Emailadresse anlegen. Jede Emailadresse eines Webs gilt für alle co-domains des Webs.


Das war mir nicht klar. Eine ziemlich gute Lösung.

Danke für die Hilfe.
Sangeet


----------



## Sangeet (21. Jan. 2008)

Zitat von Till:


> Das geht natürlich, einfach eine Emailadresse anlegen. Jede Emailadresse eines Webs gilt für alle co-domains des Webs.


Hat nicht funktioniert. Ich habe dich so verstanden:

Die Hauptdomain www.xxx.de hat die E-Mailadresse info@xxx.de
In dem Web ist eine Codomain www.ppp.de eingerichtet.
Wenn nun jemand eine Mail an info@ppp.de schreibt, kommt die automatisch bei info@xxx.de an.

Ist das so, bzw. was muss ich einstellen, damit es funktioniert?

Danke für die Antwort.

Sangeet


----------



## Till (21. Jan. 2008)

Du musst neben der co-domain www.ppp.de auch noch eine co-domain ppp.de(mit leerem Hostname Feld) hinzufügen.


----------



## veriatea (11. Mai 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Das geht natürlich, einfach eine Emailadresse anlegen. Jede Emailadresse eines Webs gilt für alle co-domains des Webs.
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn ein Postfach nur für eine Domain gelten soll, dann legt man für die Domain ein neues Web an und keine co-domain.


Und was mache ich, wenn ich zwar die Domain in der E-Mail-Adresse haben möchte aber die Domain auf die Hauptdomain zeigen soll?


----------



## Till (13. Mai 2009)

Die Domain zeigt automatisch auf die hauptdomain.


----------



## veriatea (13. Mai 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Die Domain zeigt automatisch auf die hauptdomain.


Also darf ich keine Co-Domain dafür anlegen, sondern als eigenständige Domain?
Und wie kann ich die Adresse dann auf die Hauptdomain zeigen lassen? Denn inhaltlich soll sie ja auf die Hauptdomain verweisen.

Grüße, Frank


----------



## Till (14. Mai 2009)

jede co-domain zeigt auf die haupdomain. Mach es doch einfach mal, dann siehst Du dass alles automatisch funktioniert ...


----------



## veriatea (15. Mai 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> jede co-domain zeigt auf die haupdomain. Mach es doch einfach mal, dann siehst Du dass alles automatisch funktioniert ...


Das weiß ich. Setze ich ja auch oft ein.
Ok, viellicht muss ich nochmal sagen was ich will.

Domain A hat ein eigenes Web und entsprechende Mail-Adressen ...@domainA

Domain B soll direkt auf Domain A zeigen aber E-Mails wie ...@domainB bereitstellen.

Das geht so ja nicht mit Co-Domains.


----------



## Till (16. Mai 2009)

Also wenn die Postfächer für beide Domains gleich sind, nimmst Du eine co-domain. Wenn nicht, musst Du ein neues Web anlegen und dann die Domain mittels apache rewrite rules umleiten.


----------

